# ADA Mini S hardscape



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow that looks great! Great picture too  Wouldn't expect anything less when done by a pro. I didn't know you were going to be selling complete set- ups. Really cool idea that would work great for gifts and such :thumbsup: Just read up on everything that comes with it http://www.adgshop.com/ADA_Mini_S_System_PREMIUM_p/minisys2-premium.htm nothing short of a dream set- up.


----------



## sammyman (Apr 24, 2010)

Roughly how much are you saving by purchasing this set? Or is there a little premium for putting it together for people?


----------



## ldk59 (Jan 30, 2009)

Jeff, Great idea... Excellent package !


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

That really is a seriously cool hardscape. I still can't believe those rocks are just given away with the setup. Makes me kind of wish I didn't already have a full Mini S setup. Hopefully when it gets purchased someone who keeps a journal will post one here and show it's planting.

Edit - I did the math on my invoices from the purchases I made to put together my system over the past two years - looks like there isn't any additional charges for convenience. Savings on shipping though.


----------



## jsenske (Dec 20, 2004)

sammyman said:


> Roughly how much are you saving by purchasing this set? Or is there a little premium for putting it together for people?


No premium for putting it together–*in fact there's no charge for the rock at all (or in any of the other hardscapes in the "complete system" offerings). Now, I would take the rock/hardscape materials out for shipping, but the idea is to show the potential or at least one particular possible combination using the hardscape materials included, not necessarily to have already created the hardscape for you. But if you like it, there's a picture for reference and you can put it back together.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wait, are you actually going to be scaping in this tank?

Nice picture, by the way


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

looks great. have you considered sloping the substrate more in the back?

best,

-el g


----------



## jsenske (Dec 20, 2004)

Not sure I fully understand the question, but the tank itself is a hardscape that I created using ADA rock and the rock is included in the cost of the "Complete System" when if you buy it on our site. So I won't be doing a full planting of this particular tank, obviously, because it is for sale and ultimately for whoever buys it to plant. 

Really I was just trying to show the hardscape and how much potential there is in a very small nano tank and discussion to follow. Though the temptation to keep this one and set it up is pretty strong–*not really time for it at the moment though. Do plan a new Mini soon though.


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

very simple and very nice


----------



## jsenske (Dec 20, 2004)

Fat Guy said:


> looks great. have you considered sloping the substrate more in the back?
> 
> best,
> 
> -el g


Really, again, this is just to show a rough draft of a possible configuration using the stones included in the package price, not to prepare it for actual planting. I would have sloped it a bit more, yes, if I were proceeding with full set-up and planting. Good eye and suggestion.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

jsenske said:


> Not sure I fully understand the question, but the tank itself is a hardscape that I created using ADA rock and the rock is included in the cost of the "Complete System" when if you buy it on our site. So I won't be doing a full planting of this particular tank, obviously, because it is for sale and ultimately for whoever buys it to plant.
> 
> Really I was just trying to show the hardscape and how much potential there is in a very small nano tank and discussion to follow. Though the temptation to keep this one and set it up is pretty strong–*not really time for it at the moment though. Do plan a new Mini soon though.


Ah, ok I understand. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Just curious- about how many pounds of rock do you think you used in this tank?


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

That really is a great idea of putting EVERYTHING needed in one package. The rocks looks similar to the seiryu/ryouh in the pics but more porous. Are there any other differences you have noticed? Like for example, darker/lighter when submerged?

A quick side note: Is there any date set for the store front opening? I am chomping at the bit to check out ya'lls gallery.


----------



## jsenske (Dec 20, 2004)

CL said:


> Just curious- about how many pounds of rock do you think you used in this tank?


Its about 10 lbs at the most. 

zeldar- it does darken nicely when wet-- pretty similar I'd say to Seiryu. 

We will be open soon! Definitely this Summer.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

How much would this package cost without the Eheim 2211?


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

On the site it says the eheim 2211 is $80, so I'd guess $80 less.


----------



## jsenske (Dec 20, 2004)

It doesn't quite work that way. 

PM sent to TLE041.


----------

